# Score!



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Last week, my new/old Schwinn Super Sport came in the mail, care of the fine sellers at Ebay. Its got Columbus Tenax tubing on the main triangle, so really its a form of Columbus SL/SP. 

What made it neat was that it still had the shop sticker from Mission Cyclery, the old bike shop I shopped at in Mission Viejo, California. I bought my first road bike there, a huge blue Bianchi-USA bike that I took to college. I also bought my Paramount OS there in 1989, the year they came out. Sadly, they closed some years later, a great local bike shop that fell victim to the bike contraction of the '90s. Other bike shops have moved into that location over the years, but its not Mission Cyclery, not my Mission Cyclery, where we knew the guys there on a first name basis and people always greeted you with a smile. 

Anyway, its probably a mid-80s frame, and yet it not only still looks quite nice, it has that old sticker. It was really an impulse buy, but I'm glad I went for it. The lugwork is actually really good for a mass produced bike, and a lot of little features, like the brake bridge cut out lug, make it look nicer than its ugly pink and white paint job would indicate, at first glance. 

I'll post pics of I can ever get my digital camera to work. I'll eventually get her repainted (save that Mission Cyclery sticker, though!), get a new fork, and then hang something like 105 on her. She'll make a nice ride, I'm sure. 

The moral of the story? There are some great old frames out there that we can get without breaking the bank. And, some of them bring a lot of nostalgia along for the ride!

Robert


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Enjoy your bike, it should be nice. But just sayin, Columbus Tenax = Columbus SL? eh...not so sure about that.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice. Small world isn't it? Enjoy your find!


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

It actually is. From snooping on the net (people have long asked what the heck Tenax is), it turns out its cosmetically blemished SL/SP. Its structurally sound, but I guess didn't quite look right our of the mill, so Schwinn bought it as Tenax. I'm guessing they got a deal on it. The tubing decal is identical in shape and colors to SL/SP, other than the Tenax name, too, for what that's worth. The stays are a True Temper mix, of what I'm not sure. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/columbus-tenax-tubing-39197.html There are other threads on other boards that say much the same thing. Some think Tenax is lower than Cromor on the food chain, but others that its SL/SP, just a bad batch run. If nothing else, it was pretty metallurgically similar to SL/SP, but a step or two may have been omitted in the final processing. For Schwinns, its one notch below Tange Prestige in their mid-80s lineup, so its certainly not garbage. I can't discern any seams in my new to me Super Sport, so it doesn't appear to be seamed. 

Whatever it actually is, I predict itll; ride just fine. 

Robert


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Interesting. Thanks for the info. Enjoy your frame.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

aptivaboy said:


> It actually is. From snooping on the net (people have long asked what the heck Tenax is), it turns out its cosmetically blemished SL/SP. Its structurally sound, but I guess didn't quite look right our of the mill, so Schwinn bought it as Tenax. I'm guessing they got a deal on it. The tubing decal is identical in shape and colors to SL/SP, other than the Tenax name, too, for what that's worth. The stays are a True Temper mix, of what I'm not sure.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/columbus-tenax-tubing-39197.html There are other threads on other boards that say much the same thing. Some think Tenax is lower than Cromor on the food chain, but others that its SL/SP, just a bad batch run. If nothing else, it was pretty metallurgically similar to SL/SP, but a step or two may have been omitted in the final processing. For Schwinns, its one notch below Tange Prestige in their mid-80s lineup, so its certainly not garbage. I can't discern any seams in my new to me Super Sport, so it doesn't appear to be seamed.
> 
> ...


From the horses mouth; a great read!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Reads like an advertisement. About tenax, to be fair, it says "production grade sl/sp" which means it is a different grade. So what's the difference in the grades? Metallurgy? Butting? Forming technique?

Is it the same alloy, just seamed, straight gauge, and altogether cranked out fast for high production?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

foto said:


> Enjoy your bike, it should be nice. But just sayin, Columbus Tenax = Columbus SL? eh...not so sure about that.


Rest assured, Tenax is SL or SP depending on the size of the frame.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

foto said:


> Reads like an advertisement. About tenax, to be fair, it says "production grade sl/sp" which means it is a different grade. So what's the difference in the grades? Metallurgy? Butting? Forming technique?
> 
> Is it the same alloy, just seamed, straight gauge, and altogether cranked out fast for high production?



foto,

As much as you would like it to be something differant, it is not. This has been researched to death with employee's from that era confirming that it is just plain old seamless SL or SP.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

having a conversation here, chill. 

And since we are having a conversation, did these old columbus employees mention why they rebranded the tubeset?


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation, Raymondo. Its a 60cm frame (c-c), so I'm assuming its SP on the main triangle. 

Foto, what I've read is that the tubeset just didn't look good out of the mill. Having seen unused tubesets up close, they look like, well, nice consistent metal, all with the same color and texture. However, sometimes the metal comes out of the mill with different properties. My grandpa used to work in the steel mills in Cleveland, and he told me a fair amount on this type of stuff. The metal is workable and sound, but may not look as it should. It may not have scaled properly in the old days, for example. It may look darkened or stained, and even if it is perfectly fine it looks unsound. That's why they rebranded it as Tenax.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Gotcha. My skepticism came from having ridden those mid-line schwinns now and then on testrides those summers I spent in a shop, and thinking they felt less compliant than frames built with SL or Tange Champion or other 80s tubesets that had a nice ping.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

foto said:


> having a conversation here, chill.
> 
> And since we are having a conversation, did these old columbus employees mention why they rebranded the tubeset?


Foto,

I am simply trying to let you know that this has been researched and discussed to death. Trust me and others that have commented that it is either SL or SP. You might want to ask Scooper, who is pretty much the most knowledgable historian when it comes to Schwinns that I know. 

I'm not sure if your experience and lack of appreciation for the upper Schwinns was due to, geometry, saddle, tire pressure, wheel set, set up or something else but it was not due to the Columbus SL or Tenax tube set, which is the same tubing.

Enjoy!


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

aptivaboy said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, Raymondo. Its a 60cm frame (c-c), so I'm assuming its SP on the main triangle.
> 
> Foto, what I've read is that the tubeset just didn't look good out of the mill. Having seen unused tubesets up close, they look like, well, nice consistent metal, all with the same color and texture. However, sometimes the metal comes out of the mill with different properties. My grandpa used to work in the steel mills in Cleveland, and he told me a fair amount on this type of stuff. The metal is workable and sound, but may not look as it should. It may not have scaled properly in the old days, for example. It may look darkened or stained, and even if it is perfectly fine it looks unsound. That's why they rebranded it as Tenax.


What color or year is your SS?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

raymonda said:


> Foto,
> 
> I am simply trying to let you know that this has been researched and discussed to death. Trust me and others that have commented that it is either SL or SP. You might want to ask Scooper, who is pretty much the most knowledgable historian when it comes to Schwinns that I know.
> 
> ...


Thanks for further re-iterating the point over again another time still once more. Sorry I stepped on your toes, I do hope you will excuse me for breathing. I will try to re-do all the research that has been done before by those on this board for the last 9 years before posting any comments.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

foto said:


> Thanks for further re-iterating the point over again another time still once more. Sorry I stepped on your toes, I do hope you will excuse me for breathing. I will try to re-do all the research that has been done before by those on this board for the last 9 years before posting any comments.


foto,

I apologize if you misread the tone of my comments, it was not meant to be snarky but rather direct, informative and helpful. Consider this when re-reading my post and remember that these are only typed words and thus voice tone and facial expression are omitted and can, at times, cause confusion.

Ray


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

raymonda said:


> foto,
> 
> I apologize if you misread the tone of my comments, it was not meant to be snarky but rather direct, informative and helpful. Consider this when re-reading my post and remember that these are only typed words and thus voice tone and facial expression are omitted and can, at times, cause confusion.
> 
> Ray


Thanks for your apology. Frankly I am the one who was being snarky by intention. Sorry for that, I am pretty immature. However, I don't think I misinterpreted your tone, which I found to be condescending and dismissive. Frankly, that "other thread" linked above has no actual information in it either, as far as I can tell. It also has a scan of that old ad, and some more hearsay and rumor. I had no idea the people here had an italian connection for information, and for that, please excuse me.

But in my defense, I hope you can see where I am coming from. For example, Raleigh made a lot of bikes with full butted 531 in the 70s. Some ads (I'm guessing) claimed the Competition was made with the same steel as the Professional. But you wouldn't try to claim that those two frames had the same tube set. See what I mean?

I frankly don't think it is out-of-line for me to post my skepticism on this board, which is frankly what this board is for; having conversations and learning about bikes. If you don't want to have a conversation about old bikes, than just go ride your bike and eat a sandwich.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is the same "debate" on a different board. Some people are confident they have an SL bike, other think it's SP (which is not the same, by the way), some people are just gabbing off, and some are not so sure what it is.

Columbus Tenax Schwinn Super Sport

I will say this, those bikes are totally decent, they are cleanly built, they ride straight, and all the parts are in the right place. There is nothing "weird" about them, in a bad way. I would totally ride one without self-consciousness. But they aren't an undercover colnago super or something like that. Just sayin.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Whether Tenax is SL or SP or whatever, I don't know. But here is a link to a Columbus tubing chart with some good info.

The Bicycle Info Project :: Columbus tubing chart

The chart confirms what I have read and seen in person - that SP is just thicker walled and butted SL. Both are a version of chromoly steel that Columbus called Cyclex and both were intended to be used on racing bikes. SP is an excellent tubeset that was usually spec'ed on bikes that were 60cm or bigger and was not considered a touring tubeset.I've seen the larger top of the line Merckx's built with SP.Also,many pros of the day would have their Classics bikes built with SP to withstand the cobbles. As far as an SP frameset being 1 to 2 lbs. heavier, the chart lists the difference between an SL and SP tubeset as 290 grams, which is a little more than half a pound.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

SP would explain my observed lack of compliance.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

foto said:


> Thanks for your apology. Frankly I am the one who was being snarky by intention. Sorry for that, I am pretty immature. However, I don't think I misinterpreted your tone, which I found to be condescending and dismissive. Frankly, that "other thread" linked above has no actual information in it either, as far as I can tell. It also has a scan of that old ad, and some more hearsay and rumor. I had no idea the people here had an italian connection for information, and for that, please excuse me.
> 
> But in my defense, I hope you can see where I am coming from. For example, Raleigh made a lot of bikes with full butted 531 in the 70s. Some ads (I'm guessing) claimed the Competition was made with the same steel as the Professional. But you wouldn't try to claim that those two frames had the same tube set. See what I mean?
> 
> I frankly don't think it is out-of-line for me to post my skepticism on this board, which is frankly what this board is for; having conversations and learning about bikes. If you don't want to have a conversation about old bikes, than just go ride your bike and eat a sandwich.


I would suggest that you read through past threads here @ roadbikereview and if not satisified continue down the path doing your own research but all paths will lead you to Tenax is either SL or SP depending on the size. BTW do you take mustard or mayo on your ham sandwhich?:thumbsup:


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

raymonda said:


> I would suggest that you read through past threads here @ roadbikereview and if not satisified continue down the path doing your own research but all paths will lead you to *Tenax is either SL or SP depending on the size*. BTW do you take mustard or mayo on your ham sandwhich?:thumbsup:


Depending on the size? Where did you get that from?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

foto said:


> Depending on the size? Where did you get that from?


Schwinn and a number of other builders used SL or SLX on smaller frames, but both were too whippy on larger frames (typically bigger than 57 or 58cm). So, for the larger frames, they used SP or a mix of SL and SP (SP down tubes) to make them stiffer. This was in the mid-to-late eighties before OS tubes were widely used.

1988 Paramount Sidebar:


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

That's cool, thanks for the info, but I thought we were talking about Tenax.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

foto said:


> That's cool, thanks for the info, but I thought we were talking about Tenax.


I think we're talking in circles here.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

This is a fairly straight forward conversation. I don't think we are talking in circles. I appreciate your Paramount catalog scan because it is fun to read, but what does that have to do with Tenax?

Basically I am not satisfied that a 54cm Tenax Schwinn from Japan, like the kind I have ridden, is made with SL, and I would have noticed if only I had a different saddle on it.

However, I am satisfied with people offering their guesses and hunches and rumors. That's what the internet is good for. It would be interesting for folks here to either 1) come up with some actual relevant information besides ads or scans of other bike models, or 2) just concede they are repeating rumors. Both would be cool.

So, if this information exists, does anybody want to just share the link to the actual story and let me move on with my life?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

foto said:


> Depending on the size? Where did you get that from?


That was the tube set of choice for 58cm or larger frames before TSX or OS came along.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

foto said:


> This is a fairly straight forward conversation. I don't think we are talking in circles. I appreciate your Paramount catalog scan because it is fun to read, but what does that have to do with Tenax?
> 
> Basically I am not satisfied that a 54cm Tenax Schwinn from Japan, like the kind I have ridden, is made with SL, and I would have noticed if only I had a different saddle on it.
> 
> ...


So written reports from Schwinn are not to be believed? Are you saying that Schwinn when they advertised Tenax as being SL or SP was lying? When information comes directly from the bike manufacturer from their ad copy I wouldn't call it a rumor. 

It would seem that it would be easier to believe that as a fact and to call it other wise would be spreading rumors.

Mayo or mustard...........I'm still waiting!


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is a 1985, 86 and 87 ad copies. You can search and find pretty much all of Schwinn's ad copies for whatever year you want.

I've added a Columbus tubing chart and the Schwinn article so that iit is all on ane page for you.

Your witness Mr. foto. :thumbsup:

.............mustard or mayo!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Am I missing something here? Did you think I was wondering if they used Tenax on the supersport?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

foto said:


> Am I missing something here?


This is too easy. The answer is yes and it rhymes with train.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is a 1989 Tempo columbus decal, which they actually indicated that Tenax was SL.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

So, We have a Schwinn ad print indicating that it was SL or SP. We have their catalog indicating that it was double butted tubes. We have a columbus tubing chart showing that the lower end double butted tubes were SL and SP, We have schwinn and columbus adding Tenax SL to the decal in 1989. Either it is SL and or SP tubing or a higher grade Columbus, which I doubt.

Or Columbus/Schwinn are lying and your 2 months working in a bike shop, 25 years ago, with a 10 minute ride on a bike, is the truth.

Would you like a crow sandwhich with mustard or mayo!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, I think I am still misinterpreting your tone...

Frankly, I am not convinced of the sincerity of your apology. 

And didn't I already say if it's SP that makes sense, like 34 hours ago? Just because they used SL on their SL bikes, doesn't mean Tenax is SL, it could easily be SP which would explain their dead feel and small seatpost diameters. Now I am off!


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Not any more my friend, not any more.

So, do you eat crow with mustard or mayo?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm beginning to think "Tenax" is really a generic label that Columbus (and Schwinn) could apply to tubing with just about any specification.

I e-mailed Richard Schwinn last night asking about Tenax and was delighted that he responded this morning. Richard managed the Greenville facility in the late eighties where many of the Tenax bikes were made.

My e-mail:

_Richard, I hate to bother with this stuff, but there doesn't seem to be anybody else around who has an answer.

A 1987 Bicycling magazine article on the Schwinn Prelude says that "Tenax, used exclusively by Schwinn, is Columbus's production-grade version of its SL and SP professional series." 

Questions about exactly what Tenax is keep popping up, and some say it's straight gauge while others say it's double-butted, and some say it's seamed while others say it's seamless.

Do you have any insight about it? I've assumed it's Cyclex like SL and SP, and that it is double-butted with butting profiles similar to SL and SP, but that's just a guess.

I'd appreciate any light you can shed on this.

Thanks._

Richard's reply:

_Hi Stan,

We don't have the detailed answer. It was a lower grade of Columbus tubing - likely a non-seamless (welded/re-drawn) non-double-butted chromoly. That would make it affordable on the $5-800 Schwinns built at the Mississippi factory.

Columbus branding belies the fact that they made (and make) cheap as well as expensive tubing.

Thanks,

Richard_

The reason I believe the Tenax label was applied to a range of specifications ranging from straight gauge seamed chromoly to higher spec double-butted seamless tubing is the often repeated specifications in the late eighties Schwinn catalogs. Here's an example, comparing the frame specs of the 1989 Circuit which used Columbus SL (SP down tubes on 23" and larger frames) to the Tempo which used Tenax SL. The weight difference between the two models is one pound, which could be partially explained by heavier, lower cost components on the Tempo.

As Richard says in his e-mail, he doesn't have a detailed answer. I'm ready to let this go.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow Stan, thanks for doing that. Very cool.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

2 days + no pic = fail


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Scooper, that could be and if so I would like mayo on my crow sandwhich. However, the Schwinn catalogs do say that the Tenax is double butted Columbus tubing. Do you really think Schwinn was lying in their ad copy back then. Richard does say he doesn't know. I find it a bit hard to believe that they would advertise it as double butted when it was infact something else.

Also, when I weighed my stripped down SS and it came in at the weight of a typical SL bike.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

raymonda said:


> Scooper, that could be and if so I would like mayo on my crow sandwhich. However, the Schwinn catalogs do say that the Tenax is double butted Columbus tubing. Do you really think Schwinn was lying in their ad copy back then. Richard does say he doesn't know. I find it a bit hard to believe that they would advertise it as double butted when it was infact something else.
> 
> Also, when I weighed my stripped down SS and it came in at the weight of a typical SL bike.


Hi Ray,

No; I don't think Schwinn lied in their ad copy.

What I'm saying is that in trying to reconcile the frame material specs in the catalogs that state _Columbus Tenax Seamless Chrome-Moly Double-Butted Main Tubes_ like the 1989 Prelude frame material description with what Richard says, one conclusion is that "Tenax" was a generic label that could be used on tubing with a range of specifications from straight gauge seamed tubing to higher spec seamless double-butted tubing.

I believe that the 1989 Prelude used tubing labeled "Tenax" supplied by Columbus, that was indeed seamless, double-butted chromoly. OTOH, tubing labeled "Tenax" supplied by Columbus and used on lower end Schwinn models where the frame material specs do not say seamless or double-butted _may have been_ seamed straight gauge tubing.

The only way I can think of that we could know for sure is if we had the specifications for all of the "Tenax" tubing that Columbus shipped to Schwinn over a period of several years, and that documentation is probably not around any more.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Scooper said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> No; I don't think Schwinn lied in their ad copy.
> 
> ...



Hey Stan,

Therefore it would seem reasonable that as indicated the double butted columbus tenax tubes are in fact, as reported, SL or SP.

I haven't seen any lower end Schwinn's with the Tenax label. It seems that it was used for SS, Tempo, Prelude, Circut, Peleton, etc....but I would have to relook at the catalogs.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep, the catalogs seem to indicate that tenax was only used for their better frames, usually the 2 or 3 for that year, with the others using 4130 or a tube set from True-Temper.

With the above facts, I would say, which I have been saying, Tenax is Sl or SP.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

raymonda said:


> Yep, the catalogs seem to indicate that tenax was only used for their better frames, usually the 2 or 3 for that year, with the others using 4130 or a tube set from True-Temper.
> 
> With the above facts, I would say, which I have been saying, Tenax is Sl or SP.


I understand where you're coming from, but I just can't bring myself to say what you're saying with certainty, especially after what Richard said. Without documentation in the form of specs from Columbus, I think everyone interested in the question has to look at the information that's available and draw their own conclusions.

If I could speak and understand Italian, I'd call Columbus in Italy and see if I could get an answer from them. It's doubtful Columbus distributors in the U.S. would know since my understanding is that Schwinn was the sole Tenax customer and I've never seen Tenax listed in any of the Columbus tubing charts.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Scooper to the rescue!

Thanks for the work!

If you ever get down New Orleans way, beers on me!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

jr59 said:


> Scooper to the rescue!
> 
> Thanks for the work!
> 
> If you ever get down New Orleans way, beers on me!


Heh.. When I was in school in Tallahassee, I used to drive US90 to NOLA just about every weekend (this was long before I-10) to raise hell.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Scooper said:


> Heh.. When I was in school in Tallahassee, I used to drive US90 to NOLA just about every weekend (this was long before I-10) to raise hell.



And he is a FSU guy,!

You can come down, bring your pedals, seat and gear. I'll find a bike for you to ride!
Seeing as we ride the same size, no problem.

BTW; As far as a party town, it hasn't changed much!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

raymonda said:


> Yep, the catalogs seem to indicate that tenax was only used for their better frames, usually the 2 or 3 for that year, with the others using 4130 or a tube set from True-Temper.
> 
> With the above facts, I would say, which I have been saying, Tenax is Sl or SP.


Your bike is made with SL. Ride it in good (mental) health.

Although I should add that I have an old Diamondback road bike from the 90s and I read on the internet that they were actually made with Columbus Max by accident!!!!!! How awesome is that? And you wouldn't believe how little I paid for it, what a sleeper.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

foto said:


> Your bike is made with SL. Ride it in good (mental) health.
> 
> Although I should add that I have an old Diamondback road bike from the 90s and I read on the internet that they were actually made with Columbus Max by accident!!!!!! How awesome is that? And you wouldn't believe how little I paid for it, what a sleeper.


and your point?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

My point is that Columbus Max > Columbus SL, and therefore Me > You.

Anyway, it says so right here, and that is all the evidence I need. Never mind people's actual experience with the frame.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/diamond-back-previal-267878.html#post3682109


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll check out of your silliness. Attempting a congent discussion with you is absolutely useless. You make absolutely no sense what so ever.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

That DB Prevail link is hilarious! Thanks, that made my day. Now if you could only find an old bike mag with an article that confirms it's MAX you would have it made.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Here you go, direct from my "personal archives".


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

raymonda,

Its a 60cm frame, and is a fairly ugly pink with white accents. I'd say its about a 1986, or so.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

aptivaboy said:


> raymonda,
> 
> Its a 60cm frame, and is a fairly ugly pink with white accents. I'd say its about a 1986, or so.


If it looks like this, it's an '87.










Sweet.

As you said, it's got Tenax double-butted chromoly main tubes. 22 pounds, which is very respectable. Schwinn calls the color Magenta. I like.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup, that's it. Thanks - a 1987, then. The paint may have faded a bit, as its more of a dirty pink, at this point. The white is also slightly more off-white. No fork, sadly, but otherwise she's in very nice shape. 

Robert


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

aptivaboy said:


> Yup, that's it. Thanks - a 1987, then. The paint may have faded a bit, as its more of a dirty pink, at this point. The white is also slightly more off-white. No fork, sadly, but otherwise she's in very nice shape.
> 
> Robert


I have the same one in a 52 cm. I painted it purple though. I posted in in the American thread, although it may have been made by Giant or Panasonic.

It is a real smoothy. It eats ups the road and has a real quiet ride to it. I hadn't ridden it years. However, I've had it at my office this past summer and did a number of 20 mile lunch rides on it.

It was truly a joy to ride.

Enjoy!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Man, that purple is a huge improvement. Imagine how many they would have moved if they looked like that originally?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

raymonda said:


> I have the same one in a 52 cm. I painted it purple though. I posted in in the American thread, although it may have been made by Giant or Panasonic.
> 
> It is a real smoothy. It eats ups the road and has a real quiet ride to it. I hadn't ridden it years. However, I've had it at my office this past summer and did a number of 20 mile lunch rides on it.
> 
> ...


Ray, you did a great job with that Super Sport. I especially like the Schwinn script on the down tube.

By 1986, Schwinn was building seven of the fourteen models in the lightweight line in Greenville. These included the Traveler, Le Tour, Passage, Prelude, Madison, Tempo, and Super Sport. It's very probable that your '87 Super Sport was built in Mississippi and therefore an American bike.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Scooper said:


> Ray, you did a great job with that Super Sport. I especially like the Schwinn script on the down tube.
> 
> By 1986, Schwinn was building seven of the fourteen models in the lightweight line in Greenville. These included the Traveler, Le Tour, Passage, Prelude, Madison, Tempo, and Super Sport. It's very probable that your '87 Super Sport was built in Mississippi and therefore an American bike.


Interesting ad copy. Too bad that it didn't work out as well as planned for Schwinn. They should never had outsourced to Giant. A deal that led to their first demise. 

I used the tank scroll from a phantom. I thought that it looked classic in a simple but eligant way. I also use first gen SL decal because Tenax wasn't available at the time. But now velodecal is making them. Might order me some and properly label it.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

I saw that purple Super Sport - VERY NICE! I especially like the gold "Schwinn" decal you used on the down tube. Its very classy. I'd already decided to use your's as a paint inspiration when I eventually get this bad boy redone. I was thinking of a metallic purple or dark blue metallic. I like candies and metallics a lot, so...

Robert


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I know this is a zombie thread, but I have some additional information about the Columbus "Tenax" labeled tubing used on Schwinns in the 1980s to add to the confusion. The info comes from the Nova website. Nova is a Columbus dealer/distributor in Rocklin, CA, near Sacramento. Nova currently has a "Columbus 2010 'Classic' Cromor Road OS Tubeset" for sale for $99.95. Although this is an oversized tubeset that is in the 2011 Columbus catalog, it is apparently the same chemical composition as the widely used eighties Cromor tubing.

What's really interesting is this little tidbit on the above linked page:



Nova Cycles Supply website said:


> This tubeset, Chromor/Thron has a long history that includes Touring frames for Schwinn in the 80's and 90's with Prelude and Tempo models. Schwinn manufactured approximately 25,000 of these frames during this time using the name *Tenax*. We sold Chromor and later Thron as Columbus entry level pro tubes just below SL/SP. The Thron was also sold by Nova as a successful MTB tubeset with MTB chainstays as an entry level pro set.


Nova incorrectly spells Cromor as Chromor. Here is the mid-eighties Cromor data sheet. The mid-eighties Cromor was rolled and welded, then cold-drawn to get the butting and wall thickness to spec, and the weld was so homogeneous that after the cold drawing the difference between seamless and the way Cromor was processed was virtually meaningless for practical purposes.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

Super interesting thread guys....my first real 'bike' was a 1986 Schwinn Traveler in a real blue. Tange tubing if I remember correctly....was a really nice bike and really wanted the prelude but being 16 years old at the time, didn't want to step up in budget. Rode that bike mostly through college!!! Can't remember what it rode like, but if I found/saw one, it'd be a super cool memory ride. 

I can't recall the year or model, but one of these came in a really cool mint green.


----------

